# 2te Netzwerkkarte ausgebaut und jetzt?

## Ezechiel

Meine zweite Netzwerkkarte im Computer wurde durch die Anschaffung eines Routers überflüssig und darum hab ich die zweite NIC natürlich ausgebaut.

Jetzt kommt beim starten des Computers aber leider die Meldung, dass ich gefälligst so gut sein soll eth1 in die /etc/conf.d/net reinzuschreiben.

Außerdem kann Samba nicht mehr starten.

Kann mir jemand sagen wo ich was ändern muss damit mein Computer die zweite nicht mehr vorhandene NIC vergisst und Samba mit der "richtigen" NIC arbeitet?

----------

## Ezechiel

Das Problem hab ich in den Griff bekommen nur hab ich noch eines

Er bringt zwei mal folgende Meldung "/sbin/runscript.sh command cannot found" beim starten

und nach dem Init Prozess sagt er, dass er iptables nicht starten kann und schlägt mir vor mit ismod zu arbeiten.

Ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich iptables gelöscht habe da ich es nicht mehr brauche.

----------

## caoswilli

hi!

welche befehle bzw. schritte hast du denn ausgeführt, um deine netzwerkkarte zu entfernen?

----------

## Altanos

Hi,

es währe ratsam, mit rc-update del INITSCRIPT default die entsprechenden Dienste aus den Runlevel zu löschen.

Dürfte z.B. net.eth1 für die Netzwerkkarte sein.

Gruß

Altanos

----------

## Ezechiel

So ich werd nun mal alle Meldungen auflisten die beim Starten meines Computers seit der entfernung der NIC auftreten.

Ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich auch iptables geunmerged habe und dadurch kommt es nun auch zu Fehlern.

Der reihe nach kommen folgende Fehler:

1.) 

```
EXT3-fs warning: mounting fs with errors, running e2fsck is recommended

EXT3 FS 2.4-0.9.17, 10 Jan 2002 on ide0(3,3), internal journal
```

"/dev/hda3 contains a file system with errors, check forced" daraufhin fängt er dann an die Festplatte zu checken und zwar mit fsck glaub ich zumindest. Dann schreibt er auch jedesmal, dass das Filesystem repariert ist aber etwas über dieser Message steht auch, dass ich fsck manuell ausführen soll. Hab ich auch probiert nur kommt dann die Meldung, dass dazu /dev/hda3 nicht eingemountet sein darf und als ich es mit der Rescue Disk versuchte wusste ich nicht recht was ich mit fsck anstellen sollte also führte ich das fsck -p aus was allerdings nichts brachte, da beim nächsten Start wieder die Fehlermeldung kam.

2.) Dann läuft alles normal bis zum Calculating module dependencies. Danach kommt nämlich die Meldung "/sbin/runscript.sh command cannot found".

Die gleiche Meldung kommt dann nochmal nach "INIT: entering Runlevel: 3"

3.) "modeprobe: Can't locate module ip_tables iptables v1.2.7a: can't initialize iptables table 'nat': iptables who? (do you need to insmod?) Perhaps iptables or your kernel needs to be upgraded.

Muss dazu sagen, dass alle Einträge aus meinem Kernel entfernt habe von denen ich weiß, dass sie zu iptables gehören darum versteh ich nicht warum diese Meldung kommt. Ich poste mal meine Einträge meines Kernels von den Networking Options:

```
# Networking options                                                            

#                                                                               

CONFIG_PACKET=y                                                                 

# CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP is not set                                                 

# CONFIG_NETLINK_DEV is not set                                                 

CONFIG_NETFILTER=y                                                              

CONFIG_NETFILTER_DEBUG=y                                                        

# CONFIG_FILTER is not set                                                      

CONFIG_UNIX=y                                                                   

CONFIG_INET=y 

CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y                                                           

# CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER is not set                                          

# CONFIG_IP_PNP is not set                                                      

# CONFIG_NET_IPIP is not set                                                    

# CONFIG_NET_IPGRE is not set                                                   

# CONFIG_IP_MROUTE is not set                                                   

# CONFIG_ARPD is not set                                                        

# CONFIG_INET_ECN is not set                                                    

# CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES is not set
```

Das wäre es glaub ich gewesen. Sollt mir noch etwas beim Start auffallen werde ich es umgehend posten. Hoffentlich weiß jemand wie diese Fehler zu beheben sind. Ich denke sie müssen alle irgendwie miteinander zusammenhängen, da sie alle erst auftraten als ich die NIC ausbaute und iptables gelöscht habe.

----------

## Tuna

grundsätzlich sollte man sachen die am start geladen werden mit dem rc-update raushauen.. und nich einfach dei scripte löschen, die aufgerufen werden  :Wink: 

```
rc-update del net.eth1 default
```

 für die netzwerkarte zb

wat jetzt genau an deinem iptable sis.. vieleicht lädst du was in /etc/modules.autoload was eben auch iptables zurückgreifen muss/möchte.

----------

## Ezechiel

Ne die /etc/modules.autoload hab ich auch schon bearbeitet da sind keine Einträge mehr drin die iptables betreffen.

Und das net.eth1 hab ich auch so aus allen Runlevels entfernt mit rc-update del net.eth1

----------

## Ezechiel

weiß echt keiner was?

Muss ich jetzt neu aufsetzen? Des dauert ja wieder ewig bis des so läuft wie jetzt.

----------

## Coogee

Iptables muß auch mit "rc-update del ..." entfernt werden. Schau mal in den /etc/runlevels-Verzeichnissen, was da noch so beim Hochlaufen gestartet wird...

----------

## Ezechiel

Ne iptables hab ich auch mit rc-update del iptables rausgelöscht. Ansonsten ist nichts iptables Mäßiges mehr in den Ordnern.

----------

## Altanos

Hi,

mal überprüfen, ob in /etc/modules.autoload noch etwas für die Firewall zu finden ist.

Gruß

Altanos

----------

## Ezechiel

Die modules.autoload hab ich auch schon gereinigt. Hab die Platte gelöscht und vorerst Win draufgespielt. Vielleicht installiere ich mir Gentoo 1.4 mal sehen.

----------

